# fresh mozzarella? the stuff floating in whey/brine?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

exactly how does the stuff you buy in the stores, mozz balls floating in whey/brine, differ from the mozz recipes in the cheese books? The stuff I'm making seems firmer and chewier than the 'floaters'.

Curious. Any thoughts or recipes?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

When I make those yummy bite sized Mozzarella Bocconcini I use both Meso and Thermo cultures and keep temps under 86F. When you get to the stretching phase make long ropes and use sterile kitchen scissors to cut small bite sized pieces, form into balls and drop into ice water to set, brine in an 18% solution for 2-3hrs. I like to store them marinated in olive oil and herbs, but if you plan to eat them up quickly use a very light brine made by adding the 18% brine about half and half with water and store in the fridge.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

thank you, as always, Christi!


----------

